# Need your experience and knowledge



## Thyme2cook (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time chefs. I am 19 year old working at a bar and grill. I'm still learning as I just graduated school. I have been going the task to change or chicken wings. 

We currently sell 12 wings for 12 dollars. They are frozen, breaded, and brought in by a vendor. Take about 8 minutes to cook from frozen. We offer regular or buffalo.

The owner says this is good because we don't have white since they are frozen. So he does not want fresh. They cost about. 60 cents a piece so not much money made when u factor everything. My plan is to go to fresh wings without breading. Offer a few more sauces and then finish on flattop since we have no grill and would be nice to chat some sauces like the Asian flavored. So my question to you are what are your methods or ideas to improve these wings. I only have one prep guy so can be extremely time consuming and only have one reach in over under the stove. Also I would like to keep the total time from order in to window around the 10 minute range since we push stuff out. Some people say fry from fresh. Others say bake buy I don't have ton of oven space. Your thoughts chefs. Thabks soooo much


----------



## Thyme2cook (Jun 19, 2018)

Thyme2cook said:


> Thanks for taking the time chefs. I am 19 year old working at a bar and grill. I'm still learning as I just graduated school. I have been going the task to change or chicken wings.
> 
> We currently sell 12 wings for 12 dollars. They are frozen, breaded, and brought in by a vendor. Take about 8 minutes to cook from frozen. We offer regular or buffalo.
> 
> The owner says this is good because we don't have white since they are frozen. So he does not want fresh. They cost about. 60 cents a piece so not much money made when u factor everything. My plan is to go to fresh wings without breading. Offer a few more sauces and then finish on flattop since we have no grill and would be nice to chat some sauces like the Asian flavored. So my question to you are what are your methods or ideas to improve these wings. I only have one prep guy so can be extremely time consuming and only have one reach in over under the stove. Also I would like to keep the total time from order in to window around the 10 minute range since we push stuff out. Some people say fry from fresh. Others say bake buy I don't have ton of oven space. Your thoughts chefs. Thabks soooo much


Sorry let me correct. The owner thinks this is good since we don't have waste was meant in second paragraph


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I prefer wings that are breaded. We always bread them in-house though, never heard of pre-made frozen wings before.


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

Blanch the wings in a low fryer first, then when order comes in you only have to drop them in a hot fryer for a few mins. This will drop you ticket times.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Pat Pat said:


> I prefer wings that are breaded.




I actually have never done wings in a professional capacity before (except for staff meals, etc where we'd fry to order), but I know a lot of high volume places par cook the wings in the oven, chill, then drop in the fryer to order. Like Aaron said, I'm sure you could blanch the wings in the fryer as well. I like the oven idea because you don't have a basket being taken up with part cooked wings just waiting for an order, they are in the cooler.

I think the trick is to not overcook them, because even though they are usually covered in sauce, if the meat is dry and stringy then they are not fun to eat.

I don't get the finishing on the flat top...could you explain your idea more?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Much of what you are asking depends on how many wings your restaurant pushes out over a given period of time. If your oven space is limited and you push a lot of wings, baked is probably not going to be the answer here. 

If you are asking for ideas for sauces or flavor ideas for the wings, you could literally do anything. Here are some ideas.

- Salt and pepper wings (fresh or frozen) - while the wings are fresh from the fryer, toss them in a bowl of salt and pepper mixed at a ratio of about 50/50. I sold these wings faster than I could make them during lunch rush. 

- Asian style sauce - (fresh or frozen) - 2 parts soy sauce, 1 part fish sauce, splash or two of rice wine vinegar (any vinegar will do, actually), green onion, orange zest, 1/2 sugar and 2 tsp flour or corn starch. Thicken over medium heat. If you use flour (which i think is better but, corn starch is cheaper), make a rue by heating some oil and cooking the flour first and then adding cold soy sauce/fish sauce mixture. It will thicken a it comes back up to temp. You can make gallons of this stuff ahead of time and it will keep for quite awhile. Fry the wings and then finish with the sauce in a hot pan or serve plain with the sauce on the side for dipping. 

- Orange Glaze - (Fresh or frozen) - Orange juice, soy sauce, ginger, garlic and brown sugar (or molasses). Cook the wings in the fryer and pan finish with the glaze.

- Pineapple Glaze - (fresh or frozen) - Same recipe as orange glaze except with pineapple juice instead of orange juice. 

I hope this helps. 

Good luck.


----------



## Thyme2cook (Jun 19, 2018)

thanks for the replies. I thought after frying I could toss in a sauce and throw on flattop to caramelize a little bit, on an unbreaded wing. Might be a pain during service I guess. I would look at the sales to see how much I should prep and keep on hand so im not wasting much. How long would it take to fry fresh wings? Are they any good like this? I know the baked wings are juicy, would just straight frying them be dry?


----------



## Thyme2cook (Jun 19, 2018)

Also any lighter or fresher app ideas. He currently has jalepno poppers, chips with dip, fried pickles, pretzel with cheese, tenders, bacon wrapped hotdog bites on skewer, irish nachos, ruben eggrolls, buffalo fried shrimp and wings. all this is fried or heavy. any cool bar app suggestions that would look nice, profitable and taste good. thanks for help, you are all life savers


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Classic wings (made famous by the Anchor bar in western New York)are fresh wings, deep fried, then tossed in a 50/50 combination of butter and Franks' Red Hot sauce. The Anchor Bars' actual recipe is reputed to be a closely guarded secret but most people use the butter/Franks combination. Typically served 12 per order with blue cheese dressing and carrot and celery sticks.
I can't say how the Anchor Bar prepares them but baked or deep fry blanched is most often done by many to speed up the process during service.
As has been pointed out but bears repeating, the wings should be no more than just cooked the first time to prevent drying out in the fryer. A good wing has crispy skin and moist meat and should arrive coated with sauce, not sitting in a pool of it. The serving of blue cheese should be generous and there should be about four or five each of the carrots and celery per order.
Naturally you can do what you want from there but that's pretty much the original. Due to their popularity fresh wings may be expensive so frozen may offer an economical alternative. 
I'm a purist with wings so I don't care for breading. I do like other seasonings like salt and vinegar wings but nothing breaded. 
As for other quick apps, depending on location you could do seasonal items. Salad of the day(not just lettuce-rice, grain or potato salads, Fresh potato chips with various seasonings, sweet potato chips, old fashioned retro pickled eggs, house pickled sausages,flavored popcorn, a modern take on the classic shrimp cocktail. 
I spent some years hanging in an old time bar and the eggs and sausages were quite popular way back. Perhaps look up some old time bar food and modernize some of it.


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

sgsvirgil said:


> Much of what you are asking depends on how many wings your restaurant pushes out over a given period of time. If your oven space is limited and you push a lot of wings, baked is probably not going to be the answer here.
> 
> If you are asking for ideas for sauces or flavor ideas for the wings, you could literally do anything. Here are some ideas.
> 
> ...


And keeping with that, you can change the flavor as the year progresses - keeps the menu interesting.

In regards to some "cool" bar apps - has been a while since I've worked in the bar & grill scene - but I do remember we used to have some summer apps in the place I worked:

Corn cups (very thin corn batter fried to a cup shape) 
These we filled with egg salad, cucumber salad, salad nicoise, etc.....basically we changed the filling on a monthly basis and had the option of 1 cup / 3 cups / 5 cups for orders
Customer could also mix & match
Salads were all prepped in the morning and then chilled, easy

Just my two cents


----------



## Thyme2cook (Jun 19, 2018)

ok good input. I will be getting pricing this week but I cant imagine raw, fresh wings being 60 cent a piece like the frozen breaded I currently get. So I am guessing I should blanch them first. Do I fry them complety until cooked. Then cool down and crisp and heat to order? I feel with my small oven I can only that can fit 2 half sheet trays id only be able to bake off 4 or 6 orders and then fry them to order so it may not be realistic if unless I do 2 or 3 batches a day. 
It would probably defeat the whole purpose of blanching in the fryer, cooling down, freezing and then reheat and crisp from freezer to order im assuming? but that way there isn't waste. I have to purpose the idea this week so im trying to get all the kinks worked out because I know he will shoot it down if it takes to long to cook, etc. ah well thanks anyways chefs. good job


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

The savings of using fresh (even with waste) outweigh the cost of frozen, processed wings. Prepped raw chicken gets 2 days in our kitchen at cooler temp, so waste really shouldn't be an issue If he's so worried about waste, try this: season, portion & freeze the raw wings. Slack a portion of your estimated sales before service. At some point during service, calculate the remaining on-hand and slack more. Do this every few hours. Frozen wings slacked under cold running water don't take that long to thaw. It requires a little trial and error to get a production planning formula just right, but it's very doable. Still, given their shelf life, I think this is more work than necessary, but it might be a suitable compromise between you and the owner. Fry for 8 minutes as the tickets come in and apply sauce.

As for marketing, get wild with the sauces - they're cheap and easy to rotate and experiment with and not waste money. And lots can be made to order.


----------



## Thyme2cook (Jun 19, 2018)

Capricciosa made an excellent point. I am thinking exactlty this, have some protion and frozenand pull as I need. so you can cook those wings in about 8 minutes? should I just season and fry? or toss in a little flour or corn starch not to bread but help crisp? thanks so much for this idea


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

8 minutes at 375 from non-frozen. I don't know the time from frozen, but most health codes don't allow cooking frozen, raw poultry. You'd have to get a system going of having some unthawed at the start of the shift and thaw them in batches as you work through them.

We do naked or lightly dusted in seasoned flour - whichever the customer requests. L prefer corn starch, but our owner wants flour, and both work similarly. After cooking, sauce and serve.


----------



## Thyme2cook (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes I will cook fresh. Freeze and thaw as needed. Thank u so much for your help. Seems to be the most efficient way in my situation with no oven and one man in the kitchen. Thanks.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I work in a number of bars. We sell maybe 40lbs of wings a nite. 2-20lb bags to a box. 1-bag to a bucket. I like to rinse the wings out of the bag ... because I just do. They get squished into the 5-gal bucket and are covered w/ buttermilk ... then they go in the walk-in for tomorrow. I use a mix of flour/cornmeal w/ all your general chx-wing seasonings. I bread them ... let them sit ... then rebread. They get tossed in the deep-fry for 10-min then rest until room-temp then bagged and into the freezer. When an order comes up it's 8-min in the deep-fry ... sauce ... serve. ... _NONE_ ever come back.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## John Appelhanz (Jun 20, 2018)

Ice mans on the right track. Im assuming when your boss talks about no waste he means , the frozen wings wont go bad if you dont sell them in a timely manner, what i've seen lower volume restaurants do is get the largest wing size (jumbo), wash wings, par bake , strain juices, place on sheet pans and frozen individually, once froze, can be separated and portion to gallon bags, pulled and thawed when need or cook straight from frozen, there really is a lot of options.
if you dont have a walkin freezer individually freezing is out, just transfer straight to desired container for freezing once strained.
If getting rid of fresh wings in a timely manner isnt a issue, disregard that.
I managed a tanners bar and grill for 2 years, they bought fresh jump wings , washed and fried, take about 15 to 20. Customers will usually wait 15-20 for fresh moist delicious wings. We did periodically have to toss wings due to slow periods.

Always salt and pepper right out of fryer and then your preferred sauce
I wouldn't toss on flat top, you will end up with a mess, since you dont have a grill, you can use a saute pan and saute the wings in (sweet Thai chili and basil leaves) example of one of my favorites or any sauce you like, watch yourself with sugary sauces, they will burn easily.

if you dont use buffalo yet i suggest, 
1 gal franks red hot- cold, or room temp, large bowl, on side melt 4 sticks of butter, pour cold franks redhot and slowly whisk melted butter in, add a small amounts of white vinegar, Worcestershire, cayenne pepper, garlic powder to taste,


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL. ... "on the right track". I've been cooking in bars for give or take 40 years. Thanks for backing me up there a little bit. I don't understand what all this partial cooking is all about. The first 10-minutes in the deep-fry and they're cooked ... fully cooked. Coming out of the freezer there is NO "thawing" or any other such stuff. Back in the deep-fry for 8-minutes and done and ready to go. We're talking chicken-wings here.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

iceman said:


> LOL. ... "on the right track". I've been cooking in bars for give or take 40 years. Thanks for backing me up there a little bit. I don't understand what all this partial cooking is all about. The first 10-minutes in the deep-fry and they're cooked ... fully cooked. Coming out of the freezer there is NO "thawing" or any other such stuff. Back in the deep-fry for 8-minutes and done and ready to go. We're talking chicken-wings here.
> 
> _"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


Considering all the shitty wings I've eaten in many different places, I don't think getting nitty gritty with details and methods is out of place.

I don't understand why you'd cook for 10 mins, then freeze, then cook for 8 more minutes from frozen. What purpose does this serve other than cutting down 2 minutes on the pickup? Why not just cook 10 minutes from raw and send them out to the customer? Surely, if we have a choice, not freezing after cooking is better than freezing?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... Well that says you've obviously never worked in a bar. There is NO place to put 40-lbs of raw wings anywhere in a bar kitchen. You can put them very simply bagged the freezer after they've been cooked. The difference in MY kitchen is minuscule between the fresh cooked and the cooked from frozen wings. Nobody has ever been unhappy and as I've said before ... _NONE _ever come back.

Don't _EVER_ confuse bar chx-wings with haut cuisine.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

iceman said:


> OK ... Well that says you've obviously never worked in a bar. There is NO place to put 40-lbs of raw wings anywhere in a bar kitchen. You can put them very simply bagged the freezer after they've been cooked. The difference in MY kitchen is minuscule between the fresh cooked and the cooked from frozen wings. Nobody has ever been unhappy and as I've said before ... _NONE _ever come back.
> 
> _"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


You're pretty defensive.

How can you say there is no place to put 40 lbs of raw wings when your method includes storing 40lbs of raw wings in buttermilk before they are floured and fried? Obviously there is space so I don't understand.

You can obviously cook your wings however you want. I'm sure they are very good. But there are many many ways to cook things and your way is just one.



iceman said:


> Don't _EVER_ confuse bar chx-wings with haut cuisine.
> ​


For the record, I don't think the simple act of cooking wings from fresh to order somehow constitutes haute cuisine. If that is what you think haute cuisine is then, well...I hope you don't actually think that.

Also no one has used that term in 20 years.


----------



## John Appelhanz (Jun 20, 2018)

Ice man, i feel as if cooking them all the way then freezing can lead to dry wings and they shrink significantly by the second fry, im not saying crispy wings are bad which im sure they come out nice and crispy, but with that being said (for me) kansas state law requiring reheating back to 165. Ive seen fully cooked and frozen wings and fryed, become crispy little burnt pathetic of wings before reaching 145 internally.. my most effective for me personally has been salting, baking at 235 for 25 mins, then individually freezing, we only due this due to low volume and our wings go bad.
i dont think anyone is confusing the two, only some seek per perfection while having to maintain time and date sensitivity in ever changing volume. ( hotel restaurant for me).
if you dont have space for 40 lbs and freeze, you must be in a small low capacity bar and or have low volume.i couldnt imagine a busy bar 200 capacity plus without space for 40lbs of wings, then again your capacity could be 30. Every gigs different. honestly sounds like a poor kitchen design if the freezer has more space than the walkin,.
i think in the end techniques and taste is subjective, figure out what works, what the customer wants and likes. 

also someday said it right, out with the freezer!!!! gordan ramsey would want the same. LOL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... I'll explain some more ...

There is a big giant difference in 2 sealed 5-gal buckets sitting on a rack shelf and give or take 8 trays of wings. The buckets take up much less space and they are sitting there overnite without anyone going in and out. 40-lbs of pre-prepped raw wings can get nasty faster than you might think. They just can't be sitting around. As for the "haut cuisine" comment that I made ... I guess sarcasm is lost on you.

Freezing and recooking doesn't cause any shrinkage or dryness in _My_ kitchen. I'm sorry if it does in yours. Also ... cooking a dozen frozen wings in a fry-basket for 8-minutes brings them up to temp just fine in _My_ kitchen. Again ... I'm sorry if you can't get those results in yours. _My_ kitchen is designed just fine, and there is enough space for our customer turnover. I don't know where you work but I'm in _Chicagoland_. Are you telling me that you only salt and bake your wings? Are you kidding? I'd love a shot at your customers. For you, Ramsey and anyone else ... there is nothing wrong with proper use of the freezer. Rookies... LOL.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno about wings, but if I didn’t have a freezer for my pastry stuff, I’d need a staff of at least three. (I work solo in a hotel with 80 ala carte seats and bqting of up to 200 per day)

A freezer is a tool, not a bank safe, and like any tool it can be abused or used to make great products quickly and rationally.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

iceman said:


> There is a big giant difference in 2 sealed 5-gal buckets sitting on a rack shelf and give or take 8 trays of wings.


You could dredge in flour to order...no need to dredge then spread them out on a sheet tray. So all you'd need to do is drain off the buttermilk from the wings and store in a clean 5 gal bucket in the walk in. Pull from there to store on the line.



iceman said:


> 40-lbs of pre-prepped raw wings can get nasty faster than you might think. They just can't be sitting around.


But, you said you went through 40 lbs of wings a day...so that would mean they wouldn't be "sitting around." I'm confused. If you have that type of volume then there shouldn't be any wings that last more than a day or two.



iceman said:


> Freezing and recooking doesn't cause any shrinkage or dryness in _My_ kitchen. I'm sorry if it does in yours. Also ... cooking a dozen frozen wings in a fry-basket for 8-minutes brings them up to temp just fine in _My_ kitchen. Again ... I'm sorry if you can't get those results in yours. _My_ kitchen is designed just fine, and there is enough space for our customer turnover. I don't know where you work but I'm in _Chicagoland_. Are you telling me that you only salt and bake your wings? Are you kidding? I'd love a shot at your customers. For you, Ramsey and anyone else ... there is nothing wrong with proper use of the freezer. Rookies... LOL.


Holy crap, haha. So defensive. Someone offering different advice or trying to parse out a method or better method for cooking chicken wings isn't a personal attack. If you and your customers like the way you do your wings, that's great. Yours isn't the ONLY way to do them.

One of my favorite methods for wings is to confit, ripen, then pull from fat and directly fry them until crispy. Toss in whatever sauce you want. Amzing. Works with duck wings too. I didn't suggest that because it probably wouldn't be doable in the OP's kitchen.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I didn't know that such a simple thing as frying chicken wings could turn into such a pissing match.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

You're right ChefBuba. Thank you. Someday ... you speak as a person with NO bar-kitchen experience. Maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt it. I'm not explaining anything to you any more.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

And the match continues....


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

iceman said:


> You're right ChefBuba. Thank you.


Why are you acting like you're not the one who got super defensive for no reason? You suggested your method for wings, other people suggested theirs...you seemed to take it personally.



iceman said:


> I'm not explaining anything to you any more.


That's ok, you did a shoddy job the first time around so I don't feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

iceman said:


> OK ... Well that says you've obviously never worked in a bar. There is NO place to put 40-lbs of raw wings anywhere in a bar kitchen. You can put them very simply bagged the freezer after they've been cooked._._





iceman said:


> OK ... I'll explain some more ...
> 
> There is a big giant difference in 2 sealed 5-gal buckets sitting on a rack shelf and give or take 8 trays of wings. The buckets take up much less space and they are sitting there overnite without anyone going in and out. 40-lbs of pre-prepped raw wings can get nasty faster than you might think. They just can't be sitting around.


You could just as easily portion bag them raw and put them in a bucket in the walk-in. That's what we do where I work. Why would you put raw wings on a sheet tray? Just bag them, put the bags in the bucket and cook fresh to order. Nothing wrong with portioning and freezing raw, but any method that includes double-cooking destroys the wings.



iceman said:


> Freezing and recooking doesn't cause any shrinkage or dryness in _My_ kitchen.


Because it's somehow immune to the laws of science?



iceman said:


> I'm in _Chicagoland_.


Maybe it's immune to the laws of science because it's not really in Chicagoland. It's in _Magicland_.



iceman said:


> Don't _EVER_ confuse bar chx-wings with haut cuisine.


It has nothing to do about being haute cuisine. It's called having quality standards.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I was going to quit this squabble ... but you clowns just gotta continue. OK ... that's my fault too I'm sure. You guys don't have any bar-kitchen experience. You just don't know. I didn't take this personally until _someday_ became the Pope of chx-wings. In good regular bars you don't spend the time or make the mess to cook chx-wings "to order". You pull them out of the freezer bag and drop them in the fryer. They're cooked plated and served in 10-minutes. I've never seen a bar that bakes their wings. "Cook to order" baked wings that take half an hour?!? Nobody in any bar wants naked wings. I've never understood how _"BuffaloWildWings"_ has stayed in business so long. Their wings are mediocre/poor at best. Every bar I work uses the large wing sections; drums and flats. The wings in the freezer are breaded and cooked. You don't leave trays of raw breaded wings sit in the walk-in. You don't portion and freeze raw because you have NO idea what your orders are going to be. That's just stupid. Double cooking doesn't destroy anything. You just don't do it right. NO ... MY wings don't shrink and dry out. I'm sorry yours do ... maybe it's because you're not very good. There is NO science involved ... it's SKILL. In Chicagoland nobody puts up with bad wings. I've been doing this for close to 40-years. I have NO idea of either of your pedigrees ... but in this instance neither of you know what you are talking about.

Learn some reading comprehension skills too ... for the second time ... the _"haut cuisine"_ statement was SARCASM.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I wasn't going to add anything to the current discussion but this thread has been going quite long and I'm getting itchy.

I've worked in a few bars/gastropubs and I have to say that we did the wings similarly to what iceman does.

At one of the places, we even won "the best wings" award, so I can confirm that doing the wings that way is more than okay.

With any food, the end product matters more than the process of making it, I believe.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

As chef, I decide what goes out of the kitchen. As diner, I decide what goes into stomach. As owner, I look at bank statement. When in none of the other three roles, I look at the sunset.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I suggested there might be other valid ways to cook chicken wings other than cook/bag/freeze/cook...all of a sudden I'm "pope of chx-wings" :lol:



iceman said:


> In good regular bars you don't spend the time or make the mess to cook chx-wings "to order". You pull them out of the freezer bag and drop them in the fryer. They're cooked plated and served in 10-minutes.


You stated earlier that you cook your chicken wings for 10 minutes (so that they are fully cooked)...so clearly you think you can cook an order from raw-cooked in 10 minutes. I don't care what you do, all I'm saying is you said yourself it can be done. You just choose not to do it for a multitude of reasons--which is fine, I don't care. I am merely pointing out the fact that you yourself said you go from raw to fully cooked in 10 mins.



iceman said:


> I've never seen a bar that bakes their wings. "Cook to order" baked wings that take half an hour?!?


The baking, and I hope someone will correct me if I'm misquoting here, but that was about par cooking the wings so that the pickup was faster..i.e. cook to 75% done and then chill/store and drop on the pickup. I don't think anyone suggested baking wings to order and then serving them. You seem to have misunderstood. (You suggested reading comprehension for several of us, maybe it's you that needs it?)



iceman said:


> Nobody in any bar wants naked wings.


Well, maybe not in _Chicagoland _but since you only work in _Chicagoland _how can you say no one wants naked wings when your experience is only in _Chicagoland? _Maybe people in Detroit, or Philly, or Dallas want naked wings. If you've only been in _Chicagoland_ how could you speak to what everyone wants?



iceman said:


> I've never understood how _"BuffaloWildWings"_ has stayed in business so long. Their wings are mediocre/poor at best.


Hey, look! I agree.

You need to seriously get a grip. This forum is for people to ask questions, and have a multitude of answers of probably differing opinions about how to proceed, and then decide for themselves what to do. If the OP decides that your way for wings is the best or the one they want to use, great. Maybe they'll decide to go a different route. There are many ways to get to a delicious cooked chicken wing. I don't know where that enormous chip on your shoulder came from, but maybe a little self reflection is in order....?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... since you love using quotes ...

_YOU:
"I actually have never done wings in a professional capacity before ..."
YOU:
"EVERYTHING YOU SAID IN POST#19."
YOU:
"EVERYTHING YOU SAID IN POST#25."
YOU:
"That's ok, you did a shoddy job the first time around so I don't feel like I'm missing out."_
Thank You, Mr.Pope of Chx-Wings.

Everything you've said is asking for a fight since the VERY FIRST THING YOU SAID WAS _"I actually have never done wings in a professional capacity before ...". _You're a perfect example of some guy who talks big without any experience on the subject. Maybe you should get the grip and not act like you know anything about a subject you have NO experience with. With NO working experience your opinion doesn't stack up to anyone with experience. Every part of what I said I do is done during prep before the bar opens. _YOU DON'T HAVE TIME TO DO THAT STUFF DURING SERVICE._ Book-smarts don't always work in the real world. When rookies keep giving OPs their "maybe" kind of opinions they're only going to get hammered at work. In my 40-odd years I've worked in numerous cities all over. I used _"Chicagoland"_ as a reference. A major highly-populated food city, not whatever place you come from where you can get away with what you do. You can take all your "different routes" right to getting a new job. This is the _"Professional Chefs"_ part of the forum. I don't have any chip ... I've got skills and experience.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Haha holy crap. :lol:

I don't need to justify any of my experience to you or anyone else. I don't need your permission to suggest an alternate way of doing something. At no point did I denegrate what you said you did, I only offered another opinion.

I'm more than comfortable and confident in the food I do, the guests I serve and the wonderful people I work for.

I don't think the fact that I've never cooked in a bar somehow means I can't have an opinion on the subject. That's an absurd thing to think.

I don't know what triggered you...but you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

What you need is a clue.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Is anyone else keeping score??


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

iceman said:


> You guys don't have any bar-kitchen experience. You just don't know.


I work in a bar/steakhouse and 50%+ of our sales are deep fried bar apps.



iceman said:


> I've never seen a bar that bakes their wings.


I agree with you on this - baking is unecessary. Our wings are portioned raw in bags, dusted & fried (completely raw) to order - 8 minutes in the fryer.



iceman said:


> You don't portion and freeze raw because you have NO idea what your orders are going to be.


Lots of places use production planning and can get a good base number. It's not perfect, but it's better than _winging_ it.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm truly surprised I didn't get a "I've forgotten more about food than you'll ever know" line from him. I was waiting for it. 

:lol:


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Since we can't play nice, the sandbox is being closed.


----------

